# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Test-E 10ml real or fake?

## shabby

Anyone?

----------


## inevitable

go to the website of the manufacture and check the batch numbers.

----------

